# First Fattie



## geoschaff57 (Jan 19, 2016)

Been looking at this for awhile and learned a ton. So I joined and decided to share my smokes. Since I got a new MES 30 for Christmas I thought a fattie would be good for its maiden voyage. I chose a pizza fattie and used hot sausage. Then added ham, pepperoni, onions, peppers, and sauce. In a haste to have it done before the late game I forgot the cheese so I decided to top it with shredded mozzarella. It came out great 













image.jpg



__ geoschaff57
__ Jan 19, 2016


















image.jpg



__ geoschaff57
__ Jan 19, 2016


----------



## geoschaff57 (Jan 19, 2016)

Finished it in the oven to crisp the bacon and melt the cheese. Turned out fantastic


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks good!  My first fattie was a disaster, so you're well on your way!


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 19, 2016)

Hot sausage is a nice touch. Got my tummy rumbling!


----------



## geoschaff57 (Jan 19, 2016)

I posted 3 pics to my reply and I only see one. What did I do wrong??? Again I'm new to posting and everything any advice would help


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2016)

Well you may not have got the photo download right, BUT

The fattie looks absolutely RIGHT!!!

Great job!!

Al


----------



## disco (Jan 22, 2016)

That's your first fattie?

Points for an initial success!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 24, 2016)

G57, Nice job on your fatty!


----------



## wurm slinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice job on your first fattie. My next will be 1.5 pounds so I can stuff more in it.


----------



## bigkauna (Feb 7, 2016)

20160103_101342.jpg



__ bigkauna
__ Feb 7, 2016





Here's mine


----------

